# ak48



## maineharvest (May 29, 2007)

just got my ak48 seeds today and already germing.  I ordered them from nirvana and it took about a week i think.  Anybody grown this strain before and how was it?  Is it related to the ak47 and how?


----------



## BSki8950 (May 29, 2007)

Hey maineharvest.. I just got done growing one of my Ak-48 girls from nirvana. It is a very sturdy strain. I am currently drying her out right now and i will let u know how good it is... I heard its some killer bud.... And yes it pretty much is the same thing as the Ak-47 it just has a different name because of a different breeder.. thats what the mods told me on this site anyways....take a look at my journal for the pics of her 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9451&page=5


----------



## BSki8950 (May 29, 2007)

P.S. She has a very very strong odour so take precaution if needed


----------



## maineharvest (May 29, 2007)

That one you grew looks like it came out great.  How long did you veg it for.  Thats just what im looking for,  something small like that sinse i dont have much room.  I live in an apartment so smell will definitly have to be controlled.  Got any tips on how to control the odor?  Ive got two bagseed plants and one afghani in veg right now and im germing one of my ak48 seeds.   As soon as I walk into my apartment all I smell is plants, I cant imagine what this place is going to smell like once they start budding.  Have you smoked any yet?   Let me know how it is.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 30, 2007)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11805 Pics are crappy and i'm not the best cultivator in the world but I can confirm it's killer. I didn't have too bad of an odor prob until a few weeks before harvest. This is some very smelly pot at harvest with a buzz to match. You should like. Congrats.


----------



## BSki8950 (May 30, 2007)

I started vegging her on the 21st of January till the 1st of April .... From there i put her into flowering for about 50 days......i didnt do a great job on her she suffered from nute burn and lack of light for a while so i knew the bud output with be small but i just wanted to try it... I have 3 of them growing outside right now. If height is a problem just make sure you keep her short. now for odour control i have no idea man ... i just let it fly around here until it got to be rediculous and i had to chop her... but if you have any other questions just let me know and post some pics up when you get going .... Good luck.. I will be smoking her tonight so i will let you know


----------



## thdead123 (May 9, 2009)

hey Bski
i have a few questions about how you grew this
i have never grown before and i really want to try it
please write back


----------

